# Installing FreeBSD on old server



## Serv_Master (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi every one,
I have an old mather board: Super P6SBU and I am tryng to install FreeBSD on it, (it's going to be a file server), any way, I tryed FreeBSD 7, but it wont even boot the installer, so I googled it, it said that it's ok for old boards, that I tryed 4.3, it booted the installer from CD ok...
But keyboard dieded in 1-2 seconds, so I rebooted it again, keyboard working allright, but it diedes right away when the installer menu loaded...
Can any one help me?!


----------



## Djn (Jan 3, 2009)

I see the point in using an older release, but 4.3 is positively ancient - try 4.11, at least. 

It really should have booted the 7.1 CD, though. Could you try booting it on another computer to check that it's not just a bad download/burn/disc?

Is this a PS/2 or USB keyboard?


----------



## Serv_Master (Jan 3, 2009)

> It really should have booted the 7.1 CD, though. Could you try booting it on another computer to check that it's not just a bad download/burn/disc?


CD is working all right, I installed FreeBSD on 3-4 server, thay work just fine...


> Is this a PS/2 or USB keyboard?


PS/2


----------



## ninjaslim (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think later releases break compatibility with older hardware, but you should try an older release just in case.


----------



## Djn (Jan 3, 2009)

ninjaslim said:
			
		

> I don't think later releases break compatibility with older hardware, but you should try an older release just in case.



He already has - 4.3 is slightly older than the hills.
(Ok, it's from april 2001)


----------



## Serv_Master (Jan 4, 2009)

So, any ideas?


----------



## Djn (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm. I'd start by trying to find out why 7.1 doesn't boot - how far does it get?


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as I know, a Pentium 1 system should run FreeBSD 7.1 just fine. Are you sure there's nothing wrong with it? Try running memtest86. Also, check the motherboard for blasted capacitors.


----------



## matthew (Jan 6, 2009)

Serv_Master said:
			
		

> Hi every one,
> I have an old mather board: Super P6SBU and I am tryng to install FreeBSD on it, (it's going to be a file server), any way, I tryed FreeBSD 7, but it wont even boot the installer, so I googled it, it said that it's ok for old boards, that I tryed 4.3, it booted the installer from CD ok...
> But keyboard dieded in 1-2 seconds, so I rebooted it again, keyboard working allright, but it diedes right away when the installer menu loaded...
> Can any one help me?!



I had experienced similar issues few years back, the keyboard stopped working during countries selection in the installation page.

It took awhile but eventually the problem was solved by adjusting ACPI settings in the BIOS.

Hopefully this can solve your problem.


----------

